# Growth Scan - large abdominal & head circumference - big baby - c-section?



## mpg1502

Hi there,

I wonder if anyone has anyone advice. My baby is measuring "off the scale" on abdominal and head circumference (ie past the 95th percentile). I am 33 weeks +5 days and due to have another growth scan on Friday (at 34 weeks).

The baby is also 95th percentile weight (at 31 weeks was 4lbs 8 oz) - seems to be putting on just over half a pound a week. So on course for 9 or 10 pounder. Though it is not the weight of the baby that concerns me but the abdominal and head measurements as these are both off the scale.

They were concerned I may have gestational diabetes but had a blood test done and glucose levels currently seem fine.

I saw my consultant midwife yesterday and she did say it was a particularly large baby for its age and to await further measurments on Friday. I am 5ft 5", normally a size 12 and have put on 24 pounds.

It is estimated that this week the baby will be as follows:-

Biparietal Diameter - 86mm
Head Circumference - 355mm
Abdominal Circumference - 345mm
Femur Length - 61mm
Est Fetal Weight - 6lbs 3oz

Does anyone else have any measurments at the 34 week marker that compare? And if so, what questions or concerns should I raise with my consultant? I am under their care for threatened pre-term labour and cervical stitch (at 24 weeks). I had an 8 week course of Indometacin and two shots of steroids for the baby's lungs.

My main concerns are of course birth! I already have significant damage to my cervix and extremely weakened muscles vaginally. If there is a direct correlation between abdominal/head and shoulder width then this baby is quite likely to get stuck on the way out. I had requested an elective c-section anyway because of the trauma not only during pregnancy but also prior to this as I have had a substantial cervical cone biopsy to remove cancerous cells and a chronic bowel condition (for which I will be having a significant proportion of my bowel removed resulting in a much shorter transit time, and my surgeon has warned me that I should avoid tearing or episiotemy as this will increase my risk of not only urinary incontinence but also faecal).

However, my hospital are discounting my concerns and suggest that a normal vaginal birth is still possible and although I may still have to have a c-section if there is medical reason nearer the time, they won't agree to an elective on these grounds.

To say I'm having sleepless nights is an understatement, I have been through so much this pregnancy already - bleeding from week 5, severe morning sickness weeks 9-20 (I was bedridden), colposcopy 16 weeks, pre-term labour 23 weeks, cervical stitch 24 weeks, uterine artery notching and complications and pretty much full time bed rest since then!

Any advice or thoughts welcome.


----------



## FlatShoes

Awwww hun - sounds like you've had a really bad time of it. 

I can't offer any advice except that if youi want a c-section push for it! Sounds like you have more than enough reasons to!

xxx


----------



## Phinners

They are saying no to an elective but saying you might need an emergency section? Hmm do they know the term 'medico-legal' at all? I'd stand your ground hun, the emergency section carries the biggest set of risks of all.


----------



## SophiasMummy

my measurements at 34 weeks were:

head circumference 314.7 mm
abdominal circumference 301.5 mm
femur length 69.1 mm (her dads fault as he is 6ft 3)
and they estimated her to be 5 lb 8 oz

mine are all higher end of average they sed my LO will be around 8 and half - 9 lbs if she comes on her due date

i personally think that my baby sounds big as im only 5ft 4 but drs sed i should be able to deliver her without problems. but if she was any bigger i would be pushing for a c section aswell even without al the problems that you have had. 

i hope they let you have your baby the way you want to


----------



## Noodlejuice

Personally, with your medical concerns relating to procedures you're going to have to have done it sounds like you do have "medical grounds" for a c-section, especially with a larger baby to boot! I'd keep pushing for the c-section if that's what you want hon - do you have a consultant or doctor who knows more about your other conditions who could maybe fight your corner on this?

xxx


----------



## mpg1502

Phinners said:


> They are saying no to an elective but saying you might need an emergency section? Hmm do they know the term 'medico-legal' at all? I'd stand your ground hun, the emergency section carries the biggest set of risks of all.

Thanks Phinners, I have to do what's best for the baby and me. I am not taking a c-section lightly, far from it. It's major abdominal surgery and that also scares me to death. Six weeks of no driving, difficulty moving around etc. I'm under no illusions.

All along they have suggested that I may require a c-section, now I've been lucky enough to get to 34 weeks and the cervical stitch has more than done its job they seem to have about turned and said, well actually despite all your other problems and the potential problem that if this baby continues to grow at this rate then it will more than likely cause complications we think you can just have this baby normally. They are particularly taking my bowel surgery lightly, my consultant even had the audacity to say that "all Harley Street surgeons are charlatans"... excuse me I've had this condition for over 20 years, I always knew at some point that I would have to have the majority of my bowel removed. I've had several "second opinions" on this and the conclusion is always the same. My bowel does not work and without surgery it will only get worse. I cannot even begin to think about a life of double incontinency. 

All in all I feel a bit let down really and am beginning to feel a deep sense of foreboding about the whole thing. Having gone from one set of worries that we would lose our baby, to doing all we can to keep her in, to worrying about the potential serious effects of all the medication on the baby, I am now only sleeping 2 hours a night wondering how how on earth I am going to get through the birth and how it will affect me afterwards. I have also been told that there is a chance of vaginal prolapse because my cervix is so weak. Anything else I can possibly fit in do you think????

Sorry to rant on!!


----------



## Phinners

Have you come across the NICE guidlines on cesarians? This is what they all go by now.

https://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG13

It's lengthy at 160 pages but it's very comprehensive, it may help you.


----------



## Natasha87

I would definitely stand your ground and demand a c section. By the sounds of it, You surely have enough medical reason for one. Good luck for your scan Friday xxxxx


----------



## Phinners

mpg1502 said:


> Phinners said:
> 
> 
> They are saying no to an elective but saying you might need an emergency section? Hmm do they know the term 'medico-legal' at all? I'd stand your ground hun, the emergency section carries the biggest set of risks of all.
> 
> Thanks Phinners, I have to do what's best for the baby and me. I am not taking a c-section lightly, far from it. It's major abdominal surgery and that also scares me to death. Six weeks of no driving, difficulty moving around etc. I'm under no illusions.
> 
> All along they have suggested that I may require a c-section, now I've been lucky enough to get to 34 weeks and the cervical stitch has more than done its job they seem to have about turned and said, well actually despite all your other problems and the potential problem that if this baby continues to grow at this rate then it will more than likely cause complications we think you can just have this baby normally. They are particularly taking my bowel surgery lightly, my consultant even had the audacity to say that "all Harley Street surgeons are charlatans"... excuse me I've had this condition for over 20 years, I always knew at some point that I would have to have the majority of my bowel removed. I've had several "second opinions" on this and the conclusion is always the same. My bowel does not work and without surgery it will only get worse. I cannot even begin to think about a life of double incontinency.
> 
> All in all I feel a bit let down really and am beginning to feel a deep sense of foreboding about the whole thing. Having gone from one set of worries that we would lose our baby, to doing all we can to keep her in, to worrying about the potential serious effects of all the medication on the baby, I am now only sleeping 2 hours a night wondering how how on earth I am going to get through the birth and how it will affect me afterwards. I have also been told that there is a chance of vaginal prolapse because my cervix is so weak. Anything else I can possibly fit in do you think????
> 
> Sorry to rant on!!Click to expand...

Oh hun that all soudns just awful, I really feel for you. What a bunch of ****s, to put it quite mildy actually.

There has to be other cons you can see, I would look at a 2nd opinion. In fact they HAVE to refer you for a 2nd opinion if they do not agree to an elective. It states this in the NICE guidlines.


----------



## mpg1502

Noodlejuice said:


> Personally, with your medical concerns relating to procedures you're going to have to have done it sounds like you do have "medical grounds" for a c-section, especially with a larger baby to boot! I'd keep pushing for the c-section if that's what you want hon - do you have a consultant or doctor who knows more about your other conditions who could maybe fight your corner on this?
> 
> xxx

Thanks Noodlejuice, it's interesting you should say that I have medical grounds as the midwife even admitted that at "any other hospital" I would be given an elective on these grounds but at this hospital they just do not give elective c-sections UNLESS.... and here is the interesting part... I say that on pyschological grounds I am not up to it.

She also said that nearer the time this may change and they may suggest a c-section due to abdominal/head size or if the baby stays in breech position but I cannot choose to have one myself. And I was also told that I could not say in my birth plan that I would not want Forceps used. Apparently you cannot say that?

So even though I think I do have substantial medical grounds for a c-section I feel really like I'm being bullied into doing whats easiest for them. Despite the potential risks that I may have to not only my bowel but my future ability to have babies. Not that that's likely as I have been 11 years trying to have this one!!!

So unless I just throw in the towel and say, I am psychologically unprepared for birth and not able to go through with it they won't consider it unless I get myself into some sort of emergency situation.

Its crazy.


----------



## Phinners

Wtf, they sound potty. Of course you can say what you want in your birth plan. Anyone comes near me with forceps there will be a fuck load of trouble! And I will make sure my wishes are known on that. I am amazed that they are still used. I'm really quite cross now.


----------



## mpg1502

Thank you all for your replies, I really had begun to think I was just being pathetic and asking too much (and I'm sure that some people will think I am) but I really don't want a c-section because I think its an easier way out. 

I have been through hell and back to have this little baby, a decade of trying, 5 years of assisted conception, IVF, operations etc. I don't want to fall at the last hurdle and ruin where I've got to.

I've already nearly lost her once, I don't want to even contemplate losing her again. And I want to be the best mother I can be once she gets here, I don't want to be in a terrible state after a traumatic birth with more years of surgery and repair ahead.


----------



## Phinners

Oh god, I'm so sorry I totally misunderstood, I thought you wanted a section! My apologies xx I hope you get what you want ansd all goes smoothly.


----------



## mpg1502

No you haven't misunderstood, I DO WANT A C-SECTION !!! most definitely

sorry if I confused you!!


----------



## mpg1502

Sorry Phinners, 

What I meant was I DO WANT a c-section but not because I think its an easy way out but because I think it is the best option in the circumstances.

God sorry, just ready what I put and its totally confusing... lack of sleep you see !! 

At this rate I will be totally incapable psychologically !!!!


----------



## Phinners

heheh glad we sorted that, sorry for the confusion about the confusion. Yes I want a section too, not because its the easy way (which it fooking isnt) but because I feel it's the safest option for us both. 

phew blimey.

Right missus, go and read those NICE guidlines and get a good understanding of the policy and fight your corner using the evidence - then declare you are a bit tapped and they must agree to your demands. (tongue in cheek there, but you know what I mean)


----------



## mpg1502

Phinners, you have cheered me up no end! Thank you

Yup, I'll just have to go for the..

"Sorry I'm a complete loon and I won't let you take the cervical stitch out unless you agree to a c-section"


Thanks also for the document, just scanned through and now its all clear - costs! 

Vaginal Birth £1698 
C-Section (planned or emergency) £3,200

I'll gladly pay the difference !!!


----------



## mpg1502

Phinners, have just PM'd you


----------



## Phinners

Got it ta :)

I'd gladly pay the difference too - on the surface it does appear to be a cost cutting excercise and a stats lowering one too. 

Isnt it just so horrible to be so in limbo and out of control with what is going to happen. I would love to be one of these tree hugging ladies who pop babies out in half an hour with not even so much as a twinge let alone a drop of 'ceuticals - but I'm not and not likely to be!


----------



## Mrs IKW

Im in a similar situation - I dont know all the measurements unless they are on my scan (Ill have a look in a minute) but estimated weight from the scan that I had at 35+2 was 6.5 pounds and I was told that LO's head is VERY big. When I asked about having an epidural the doctor said 'you will need an epidural with the size of that baby's head!!!' and she laughed! (I laughed too but from shock!) I have a fairly small pelvis so it could be a squeeze!

I am being sent for fetal monitoring on Monday when I will be 37+2 and to have another growth scan. The doctor said that if LO has continued to grow then she will recommend an elective C-section. If LO has slowed down then she will let me carry on. 

Im a bit confused as she also said that due to the head size she will not induce me under any circumstances as if the head starts off in the wrong position in labour then it could mean problems and an emergancy c-section anyway.... I need to ask on Monday what will happen if I carry on and look like Im going to go overdue - if they wont induce me then what happens if the baby carries on growing - ie is really big at 41 weeks? Will it be a c-section then anyway?! 

I guess I need to wait and see on Monday.... If I need to have a c-section then Id much rather have an elective planned one than an emergancy but who knows what she will recommend!!! 

Ill see if I can find my measurements on my notes or on the scan...


----------



## mpg1502

Mrs IKW said:


> Im in a similar situation - I dont know all the measurements unless they are on my scan (Ill have a look in a minute) but estimated weight from the scan that I had at 35+2 was 6.5 pounds and I was told that LO's head is VERY big. When I asked about having an epidural the doctor said 'you will need an epidural with the size of that baby's head!!!' and she laughed! (I laughed too but from shock!) I have a fairly small pelvis so it could be a squeeze!
> 
> I am being sent for fetal monitoring on Monday when I will be 37+2 and to have another growth scan. The doctor said that if LO has continued to grow then she will recommend an elective C-section. If LO has slowed down then she will let me carry on.
> 
> Im a bit confused as she also said that due to the head size she will not induce me under any circumstances as if the head starts off in the wrong position in labour then it could mean problems and an emergancy c-section anyway.... I need to ask on Monday what will happen if I carry on and look like Im going to go overdue - if they wont induce me then what happens if the baby carries on growing - ie is really big at 41 weeks? Will it be a c-section then anyway?!
> 
> I guess I need to wait and see on Monday.... If I need to have a c-section then Id much rather have an elective planned one than an emergancy but who knows what she will recommend!!!
> 
> Ill see if I can find my measurements on my notes or on the scan...


Hi Mrs IKW,

Really feel for you, its very scary the unknown. I've been having regular growth scans because I've been on the high risk list for pre-term birth (nearly had her at 23 weeks). All the way through she has been off the scale. And although the midwife purported to have looked over my notes she did do a double take when I asked her to check my measurements. Whilst they admit there may be a case for CS nearer the time they won't agree to a planned one. Which seems crazy to me. Especially after all the problems I've had. 

Whilst I understand the NHS has a duty of care and cannot go around giving unecessary operations willy nilly, it seems there are some hospitals that guard this policy too much. 

If I do not have a successful meeting with my consultant this Friday I will be requesting a second opinion and failing that I will move hospital if I have to. It's not ideal as they have been fantastic to this point in caring for me and our unborn child but if they are to let me down at the last hurdle I absolutely have to do what is best for both of us. 

Let me know your measurements and we can do a bit of comparison. But keep positive and strong.

x


----------



## mpg1502

Phinners said:


> Got it ta :)
> 
> I'd gladly pay the difference too - on the surface it does appear to be a cost cutting excercise and a stats lowering one too.
> 
> Isnt it just so horrible to be so in limbo and out of control with what is going to happen. I would love to be one of these tree hugging ladies who pop babies out in half an hour with not even so much as a twinge let alone a drop of 'ceuticals - but I'm not and not likely to be!

Phinners, you're so funny! I wish too that I was a braver person but its best to be honest isn't it. And its not as if I haven't had not only a traumatic pregnancy but a history of other things that I truly believe I would not be doing my unborn child any favours if I let myself go through a potentially traumatic birth with dangerous consequences. Not that a CS comes problem free. I know that but I believe it to be the safer option in my case.

We just have to be strong when putting our cases across, demand second opinions and stick to our guns. I have never had to use the NHS for anything before, as I've always been lucky enough to have private at work but now I do need them and its clearly going to be an uphill struggle.

Wishing us all a happy safe outcome xxx


----------



## Mrs IKW

So, as per my scan.... 
Biparietal Diameter - 94mm
Head Circumference - its blank 
Abdominal Circumference - 32.58cm or 325 mm?
Femur Length - 68.6mm
Est Fetal Weight - not on the scan but doctor said about 6 1/2 pounds or 3kg 

I was 35+2


----------



## mpg1502

Mrs IKW said:


> So, as per my scan....
> Biparietal Diameter - 94mm
> Head Circumference - its blank
> Abdominal Circumference - 32.58cm or 325 mm?
> Femur Length - 68.6mm
> Est Fetal Weight - not on the scan but doctor said about 6 1/2 pounds or 3kg
> 
> I was 35+2


Strange they have left the Head Circ blank? But yes, they are large measurements. And your doctors comment on the size and need for an epidural was rather insensitive! I would see what happens on Monday at your next growth scan and you can make a decision then. Always be honest with them and let them know if you really feel you cannot give birth vaginally. They have to listen to you at least and take all the elements into consideration. My midwife said that altho the head measurment is important, they take more note of the abdominal measurement as this may indicate a more difficult birth. Make sure you ask lots of questions when you're there on Monday. 

Wishing you lots of luck for Monday and hope you get the outcome you want. x


----------



## Phinners

mpg1502 said:


> Phinners said:
> 
> 
> Got it ta :)
> 
> I'd gladly pay the difference too - on the surface it does appear to be a cost cutting excercise and a stats lowering one too.
> 
> Isnt it just so horrible to be so in limbo and out of control with what is going to happen. I would love to be one of these tree hugging ladies who pop babies out in half an hour with not even so much as a twinge let alone a drop of 'ceuticals - but I'm not and not likely to be!
> 
> Phinners, you're so funny! I wish too that I was a braver person but its best to be honest isn't it. And its not as if I haven't had not only a traumatic pregnancy but a history of other things that I truly believe I would not be doing my unborn child any favours if I let myself go through a potentially traumatic birth with dangerous consequences. Not that a CS comes problem free. I know that but I believe it to be the safer option in my case.
> 
> We just have to be strong when putting our cases across, demand second opinions and stick to our guns. I have never had to use the NHS for anything before, as I've always been lucky enough to have private at work but now I do need them and its clearly going to be an uphill struggle.
> 
> Wishing us all a happy safe outcome xxxClick to expand...

I agree with you 100%!

I feel kinda sad in a way that I might never know what it is to have a natural birth - but really I would rather have a healthy alive baby, and it that means having him surgically then that's what I want. 

I wish my OH could make it that day, he's been to everything but he has to work in Kent that day and has fobbed them off on the last 2 meetings and can't with this one. But he's going to push for the 12.20 train back so he can be there for the 3.30pm appt. 

He's not exaclty Rambo but he would give me extra confidence to be more assertive and firm if I need to be. Not that I'm a shrinking violet anyway. 

Lol he would sit there quiet and not say a word, but he'd listen and remember every word - only twice have I seen him go into full assertive mode and it's a rare and beautiful thing to see. haha TMI but it's makes me feel quite *ya know, down there ;)*... 

OT but one of his assertive moments was when we'd stayed at a newly opened hotel, I was 5 months gone and the shower water was only piss warm.

He got that manager out and let the manager spout bullshit to him for ten minutes before he put him quite straight on building and water regulations and Legionnaires risk if the water is not at a constant 55 degrees C within 60seconds (or something). He rattled on for a good few minutes.

Then the manager says it must be just our room - oh no my OH werent having that, he argued hotel rooms are not run off individual water suppliers, they are run off..*something something* that run the whole building and that he designs the systems and therefore my have a slight incling as to how they work. And that clearly the 'QP' hasnt been done because they wouldnt have been allowed to open and he needs to go back to the contractiors asap.

Then I pipes up 'he's a chartered engineer mate, don't go there boyfriend'. 

Then I hid behind the wall partition becuase I was utterly pissing myswelf laughing. MY OH was superb, he was polite but firm. 

I was like 'fucking hell Matthew where did that come from???? OMG that was so horny'.

I never seen anything like it, he's so bloody shy and quiet normally. 

Anyway yeah sorry to go OT then..


----------



## Mrs IKW

mpg1502 said:


> Mrs IKW said:
> 
> 
> So, as per my scan....
> Biparietal Diameter - 94mm
> Head Circumference - its blank
> Abdominal Circumference - 32.58cm or 325 mm?
> Femur Length - 68.6mm
> Est Fetal Weight - not on the scan but doctor said about 6 1/2 pounds or 3kg
> 
> I was 35+2
> 
> 
> Strange they have left the Head Circ blank? But yes, they are large measurements. And your doctors comment on the size and need for an epidural was rather insensitive! I would see what happens on Monday at your next growth scan and you can make a decision then. Always be honest with them and let them know if you really feel you cannot give birth vaginally. They have to listen to you at least and take all the elements into consideration. My midwife said that altho the head measurment is important, they take more note of the abdominal measurement as this may indicate a more difficult birth. Make sure you ask lots of questions when you're there on Monday.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck for Monday and hope you get the outcome you want. xClick to expand...


Thank you :) Im not sure why its blank either as I saw her doing the head measurements on the scan monitor and clicking away on her mouse! There are some other measurements that are blank too - or maybe they dont bother recording them but they are just initials so I dont know what they are anyway.

To be honest I think she will recommend a C-section as its a private hospital, its easier for her as she will know when Im going to have LO rather than being called out at any time and the c-section rate at this particular hospital is 50% anyway! I dont think she will want to take any chances.... but we'll see! I just want whatever is safest for me and our baby and thats it. I dont want to labour for hours and hours trying to push out a large baby (with a big head!!! lol) only to be told in he end that I need an emergancy section....


----------



## mpg1502

Phinners, I am laughing too much to write a sensible reply... my husband too is lovely but he's not exactly known for being outspoken but throughout this whole pregnancy he has totally and utterly outshone himself. I've totally fallen in love with him even more (if its possible). 

Obviously he's still had his moments of being an utter a*se... it took quite a few months of training to get even a cup of tea in bed in the morning! But he has been so supportive whilst I've been stuck in bed, a bundle of pain and tears.

I mean we always knew that it wouldn't be easy (not with our luck!) but this has been a real eye opener I can tell you. From the moment I started bleeding at 5 weeks he's been a total star.

And then the night at 23 weeks when I leant over in bed and said "darling, don't sleep too soundly.. I feel decidedly odd". He slept with one eye open all night watching me. Sure enough next morning I was rushed in for prem-labour. Prior to that he'd been with me at every point, rushing home from work everytime I bled/fainted or vomited (yes it's been spectacularly glamorous my pregnancy!). I even got stuck in my wellingtons once!!!

But now he really is a man with a mission, he's not one to let me be pathetic so I know he agrees with me on this, I will have a better outcome if I have a CS and he's ready for battle this Friday. We just have to, we haven't waited this long for this little bundle to trip up now. We need her here safely and we need me intact and sane. 

Sometimes only a man will do !!! And I'm glad we've got one's ready to fight our corner. At least we're having one bit of luck!!!


----------



## mpg1502

Mrs IKW said:


> mpg1502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs IKW said:
> 
> 
> So, as per my scan....
> Biparietal Diameter - 94mm
> Head Circumference - its blank
> Abdominal Circumference - 32.58cm or 325 mm?
> Femur Length - 68.6mm
> Est Fetal Weight - not on the scan but doctor said about 6 1/2 pounds or 3kg
> 
> I was 35+2
> 
> 
> Strange they have left the Head Circ blank? But yes, they are large measurements. And your doctors comment on the size and need for an epidural was rather insensitive! I would see what happens on Monday at your next growth scan and you can make a decision then. Always be honest with them and let them know if you really feel you cannot give birth vaginally. They have to listen to you at least and take all the elements into consideration. My midwife said that altho the head measurment is important, they take more note of the abdominal measurement as this may indicate a more difficult birth. Make sure you ask lots of questions when you're there on Monday.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck for Monday and hope you get the outcome you want. xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you :) Im not sure why its blank either as I saw her doing the head measurements on the scan monitor and clicking away on her mouse! There are some other measurements that are blank too - or maybe they dont bother recording them but they are just initials so I dont know what they are anyway.
> 
> To be honest I think she will recommend a C-section as its a private hospital, its easier for her as she will know when Im going to have LO rather than being called out at any time and the c-section rate at this particular hospital is 50% anyway! I dont think she will want to take any chances.... but we'll see! I just want whatever is safest for me and our baby and thats it. I dont want to labour for hours and hours trying to push out a large baby (with a big head!!! lol) only to be told in he end that I need an emergancy section....Click to expand...


Totally agree with you Mrs IKW, it seems crazy to be put into a situation where they put you and your baby in danger only then to give you an emergency CS. Us Mummy's need to be in good shape physically and emotionally when our little one's make their entrance, so we have to do the best thing for us and them.

I'm sure things will go your way and will be keeping all crossed for you.


----------



## Phinners

mpg1502 said:


> Phinners, I am laughing too much to write a sensible reply... my husband too is lovely but he's not exactly known for being outspoken but throughout this whole pregnancy he has totally and utterly outshone himself. I've totally fallen in love with him even more (if its possible).
> 
> Obviously he's still had his moments of being an utter a*se... it took quite a few months of training to get even a cup of tea in bed in the morning! But he has been so supportive whilst I've been stuck in bed, a bundle of pain and tears.
> 
> I mean we always knew that it wouldn't be easy (not with our luck!) but this has been a real eye opener I can tell you. From the moment I started bleeding at 5 weeks he's been a total star.
> 
> And then the night at 23 weeks when I leant over in bed and said "darling, don't sleep too soundly.. I feel decidedly odd". He slept with one eye open all night watching me. Sure enough next morning I was rushed in for prem-labour. Prior to that he'd been with me at every point, rushing home from work everytime I bled/fainted or vomited (yes it's been spectacularly glamorous my pregnancy!). I even got stuck in my wellingtons once!!!
> 
> But now he really is a man with a mission, he's not one to let me be pathetic so I know he agrees with me on this, I will have a better outcome if I have a CS and he's ready for battle this Friday. We just have to, we haven't waited this long for this little bundle to trip up now. We need her here safely and we need me intact and sane.
> 
> Sometimes only a man will do !!! And I'm glad we've got one's ready to fight our corner. At least we're having one bit of luck!!!

Awesome, he sounds brilliant! And I know what you mean about falling even more in love, if it were possible!

I defo noticed now that he can feel bubs kicking and see my belly move, he's far more involved now. I mean, he always was but more on the practicval side and I think he felt a bit left out - he could only go by what I was telling him. But now he is far more interested in my bump, he's always got his hands on it. I have to shift him out of the way in bed becuase he just smothers me.

But if he's there in the meeting I know he will calm me and give me a confidence boost. He's amazing at calming me - one day my big 'un came home from school covered in pasta from some twat pickin gon him - I was up and half out the sdoor threatening to burn his entire family house to the ground. My OH grabbed me and said 'no, we'll do it this way..'. Calmed me instantly and we got the bugger with the police - turns out the boys dad is a copper and promptly went apeshit on his ass!

lol he almost instantly sacked the team secretary when she refused to put me through to him on the phone when I had protein and high BP etc...


----------



## 39YrMumtoOne

Phinners said:


> They are saying no to an elective but saying you might need an emergency section? Hmm do they know the term 'medico-legal' at all? I'd stand your ground hun, the emergency section carries the biggest set of risks of all.

I couldn't agree more! It's your body hun. Stand up for what you want. The medical team can advise you, and they can tell you the risks associated with your choices, but the medical choices are yours.


----------



## Tanikit

Is it possible to get a scan closer to the date they want to do a C-section or induction? I can see now why measurements are often so inaccurate where you live - ours are done continuously which means that if baby has a growth spurt at a stage or lags behind for a while when the final scan is done just a couple of days before baby is born the chance of the measurements being more accurate is much higher.

While your baby is clearly big for her stage this is not to say that she will continue to grow at that rate and she may land up a normal or only slightly big size (then again she could have a bigger growth spurt and land up even bigger) If at all possible push for a later scan - much later like at 38 weeks - and then you would be able to make an even more informed decision (this may not be an option but try) My baby ws estimated at 37 weeks and 5 days to be 3,8kg big - she was born 2 days later at 38 weeks and weighed 3,76kg which is almost exactly what they had told me.


----------



## mystika802

I dont have much advice, I would push for a csection. I was told with my first to have an elective section at 37 weeks because he was soooo big and im so small but I went for 2nd and 3rd opinions and naturally birthed him at 10lbs with only a very small tear and 3 stitches. 
This time around baby is big again, estimated 6 1/2lbs at 35 weeks


----------



## mpg1502

Many thanks girls for all the advice. I have been having regular scans since 20 weeks and will probably have one weekly now till term (or whenever she arrives!), so they will keep a close eye on her.

If I hadn't had so many complications and my bowel condition I would be happy to try for a natural birth but with so many risks including uterine arteries being buggered, the possibility of damage to our baby from the long term meds I've been on and steroids, we will just have to see what happens. 

I am seeing consultant this morning and have in fact been up most of the night with tightenings and very strange feeling identical to when I went into pre-term at 23 weeks! 

Will keep you up to date but thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## andrea675

Hello,

I have GD and my growth scans had been ok but since the 34 week one the AC had gone off the top of the scale. Yesterday at 36 weeks the AC was still off scale and suddenly everyone was in agreement with early induction. I have been asking for planned induction consistently as had a nightmare delivery with DD. Up till yesterday I would keep getting the "we like to give you the chance to go naturally" argument ... 

C/S was also discussed yesterday for 1st time but I have no strong feelings either way.

Stick to your guns and keep making clear what you want! I think you might have better luck with your consultant, good luck

Andrea


----------



## mpg1502

Hi everyone,

Well saw the consultant this morning (after a night of contractions!) but all is well. They have booked me in for a c-section on 25 November. They actually did a full turnaround and before they'd even finished the scan he said that he suggested safest arrival for the baby would be c-sec at 39 weeks. Apparently I'm showing high markers for pre-eclampsia and in view of damage to cervix they made the decision.

Such a weight off my mind. However, if she does arrive before then (ie imminently) it may be much safer to deliver naturally if we can as she'll still be quite delicate and I still have my stitch in place till 37 weeks. But a decision would be made there and then if it arises, so could go either way if she's early.

Today she weighed 5lbs 12 oz so still "large" but her they took much longer to take more accurate measurements today and altho they are still higher than normal they are more within range and her leg measurement is much longer (Daddy's legs then!). So all in all I feel relieved most importantly that she is fine and secondly that we know she will is set to have a safe arrival.

So fingers crossed (and legs until 25 Nov).
Thanks again everyone for their support and advice, will keep you posted!
x

ps am being kept under close scrutiny re pre-eclamps so will be scanned & screened regularly now till birth


----------



## andrea675

Yay, congratulations! Must be a weight off your mind,

Andrea


----------



## mpg1502

andrea675 said:


> Yay, congratulations! Must be a weight off your mind,
> 
> Andrea

Absolutely !!!! I might even treat myself to some sleep of a night...


----------



## Mrs IKW

I have been keeping an eye out for your update today - fantastic news! Really glad you got the response that you wanted :) 

Im off for another growth scan and fetal monitoring on Monday (Ill be 37+2) and Im really interested to see what the doctor says. My bump has grown a fair bit since the last scan at 35+2 and a friend who is a retired midwife says in her opinion I am measuring about 39 or 40 wks!!!


----------



## Oneday

Hi
I had a growth scan on Thursday at 32 weeks baby on the 90th percentile due to gestational diabetes. Measurements are :
Head Circumference 312mm
Abdominal Circumference 294mm
Femur Length 63mm
If you want to compare. I want a vbac they seem to want this for me to but if the have to induce me early it will depend on the stress on my scar. Good Luck with everything x


----------



## mpg1502

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd update you. Had a scan today (36 weeks) and baby is now 6 lbs 11oz so still on the "large" size but within scale on measurement (just!). They have booked me in for a c-section on 25th November for several reasons and will take my cervical stitch out at the same time (rather than next week in case it sends me into labour). 

So fingers crossed the next two and half weeks will be somewhat uneventful and I can rest up till the big day (oh no, famous last words!). 

I hope everyone else is doing well.

Best wishes


----------



## donna-c-86

can i just say that these scans are very inaccurate when it comes to estimating babys weight, which is hopefully reassuing to u. also my cousin not long had her first baby, shes very slim and petite and her baby weighed 10lb8 and only had 3 stitches. hope all goes well! :)


----------



## LuckyStarr

I Hun I had my scan yesterday at 32 weeks which I know is a bit early her HC was 27.9 cm and her AC was 27.5cm. 

By the graphs in my notes the measurements you have for 34 weeks take u right up on the percentile markers. I think you have a really good case for a c section, stick to your guns and make someone listen. When do u see your consultant again??? X x

*edit* didn't see your update congrats on getting your c section, I hope it's a weight off your mind for now x x x


----------



## Mrs IKW

Great to have an update - at least you know your C-Section is booked for the 25th so you can relax however much LO grows between now and then.

I had a growth scan at 37+2 and baby was 3 1/2 kilos or 7 1/2 pounds so I am going back on Monday when I will be 39+2 for final (I hope!) growth scan & fetal monitoring and for the Doctor to make her decision on the birth. She previously said if LO is over 4 kilos (8 1/2 pounds) then she will probably recommend a c-section but if the growth has tailed off since 37 wks then a natural birth should be fine....

It will be a relief to finally know whats happening!


----------



## donna-c-86

i was told ds1 would be around 6lb at birth and he was 8lb12


----------



## andrea675

Just a quick note to add, my fortnightly growth scans were all at the top of the centiles from 28 weeks and scans at 34 and 36 weeks were measuring off the top of the charts for abdominal circumference. I had GD and was on hefty doses of insulin throughout pregnancy.

Estimated weight of the baby at 36 weeks was over 8lb - nearly 4kg! :wacko:

Partly because of this I had been pushing for induction at 38 weeks - completely unsuccessfully. I went into labour naturally last weekend and my son was born at 38 weeks +5 weighing under 7lb! The midwife had even got reinforcements towards the end expecting some sort of record breaking size baby :haha:

Good luck,
Andrea


----------



## mpg1502

andrea675 said:


> Just a quick note to add, my fortnightly growth scans were all at the top of the centiles from 28 weeks and scans at 34 and 36 weeks were measuring off the top of the charts for abdominal circumference. I had GD and was on hefty doses of insulin throughout pregnancy.
> 
> Estimated weight of the baby at 36 weeks was over 8lb - nearly 4kg! :wacko:
> 
> Partly because of this I had been pushing for induction at 38 weeks - completely unsuccessfully. I went into labour naturally last weekend and my son was born at 38 weeks +5 weighing under 7lb! The midwife had even got reinforcements towards the end expecting some sort of record breaking size baby :haha:
> 
> Good luck,
> Andrea

Hi Andrea

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your little one!! so glad all went well. And even more glad for you that your little boy was indeed "little" and NOT a record breaker!!

All these things are so difficult to get accurate but whilst they can be smaller they can be bigger too! It's just pot luck I guess. I've got just under two weeks to go but as they've decided that I will actually require a c-section now I suppose its now out of my hands, unless this little one makes an unexpected appearance that is!

Hope you're enjoying motherhood and that your little son is settling in.

Best wishes to all,
Mx


----------



## Raspberries

I feel sorry for you with all this :hugs:

Surely you're entitled to an elective c-section with all that reasoning? I'd Fight tooth and nail for a 2nd opinion.

I'm having a large baby too, estimated from growth scan at 6lb1oz at 33 weeks due to OH, as I'm tiny, at 5ft2 and slender build, and I was told I would get offered a c-section at a consultant appointment cos of this and I don't have half the problems you do, I'd really ask for a 2nd opinion hun :flower:


----------

